# Getting nail polish to stay on???



## CassBH (Sep 19, 2006)

Hope it is ok to post here...didn't see a Nail Care section. Please help me avoid putting acrylics back on! My natural nails are doing great, but when I put colored nail polish on, it always chips (in less than a day!).

Has anyone discovered a HG product that helps keep polish on for at least a few days??

Looking forward to your suggestions






Cass


----------



## pieced (Sep 19, 2006)

OPI's base coat is so good, that it keep on the nail polish on mya nail for more than a week, and I do some havey work with my hand...


----------



## CassBH (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OPI's base coat is so good, that it keep on the nail polish on mya nail for more than a week, and I do some havey work with my hand... And what are you using for a top coat? I always thought it was the topcoat that kept the polish on, not the basecoat. Is this wrong?


----------



## Lia (Sep 19, 2006)

Both work that way. If i'm not mistaken, OPI has also a top coat (and there's a product that is a base and a top coat)


----------



## luxotika (Sep 19, 2006)

I second the base coat and the top coat!


----------



## kaeisme (Sep 19, 2006)

Sally Hansen Double Duty top &amp; base coat is really good...


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 19, 2006)

Sally Hansen top coat is great


----------



## Quiana (Sep 19, 2006)

I use Seche Vite fast dry top coat ( Walgreens, Sally Beauty Supply, Beauty Express/Trade Secret). It leaves a high gloss shine and keeps my nail polish from shipping for at least week. It works best if you apply it to wet polish.

For base coat I am using OPI nail envy--just to get my nails stronger--but to keep polish on I would suggest Creative Nail Design 'Stickey' (Trade Secret/Beauty Express) or Orly Bonder (available at Sallys) HTH!


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 19, 2006)

Sally Hansen acrylic top coat!!!


----------

